
Apple offered to buy Tesla back in 2013 for more than it’s worth today – BGR - evo_9
https://bgr.com/2019/05/21/apple-tried-to-buy-teslaa-back-in-2013-for-more-than-its-worth-today/
======
zaroth
I think most people don’t understand the meaning of “market cap”.

It’s the value of the company _extrapolated_ based on the value of the most
recently sold _share_ of the company.

There is zero actual measure of how deep the book is on the buy side or the
sell side at that price.

------
unnouinceput
Quote: "Lastly, with Morgan Stanley recently noting that Tesla shares may sink
to $10/share in a worst-case scenario, it will be interesting to see if Apple
might swoop in and pick up the company at a huge discount."

Yeah, that's so not happening. Remember earlier this year when Elon made
headlines with his statement "buy back the shares and make Tesla private
again."? If Tesla's shares will drop that much I bet Elon will do just that
instead of allowing Apple to acquire it.

